# USA: Oberster Gerichtshof kippt Jugendschutzgesetz



## Superwip (28. Juni 2011)

Der Oberste Gerichtshof der USA hat ein Jugendschutzgesetz im Bundesstaat Kalifornien, dass den Verkauf und Verleih von Gewalthaltigen Videospielen an Minderjährige verbietet wegen Verstoß gegen die Meinungsfreiheit und damit gegen die Verfassung gekippt.

Der Staat hat demnach zwar ein Recht, Kinder und Jugendliche zu schützen, darf aber nicht grundlegend entscheiden, welchen Ideen und Inhalten sie ausgesetzt werden dürfen

"Wie Bücher, Theaterstücke und Filme kommunizierten Videospiele Ideen und sogar gesellschaftliche Botschaften“ hieß es in der Begrundung, damit ist ihre freie Verfügbarkeit durch den ersten Zusatzartikel der US Verfassung, der grundlegende Freiheitsrechte wie Religionsfreiheit, Rede- und Presse sowie Versammlungs und eben auch Meinungsfreiheit sichert geschützt

Die 9 Richter entschieden sich mit 7 zu 2 Stimmen für das Urteil und wiesen bei der Urteilsverkündung darauf hin, dass bereits Märchen wie "Hänsel und Grätel" (zwei Kinder töten ihre Peinigerin indem sie sie bei Lebendigem Leib backen) oder Aschenputtel (Tauben picken ihren Stiefschwestern die Augen aus) massiv gewalthältigen Inhalt haben und dass es trotz intensiver wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen keine stichhaltigen Beweise dafür gibt, dass Computerspiele Gewalt unter Kindern und Jugendlichen fördern; als Alternative zu den Gesetzen empfielt der Gerichtshof die Einführung freiwilliger, unverbindlicher Altersempfehlungen


Das Gesetz betraf Videospiele, in denen das Töten, Verkrüppeln und Zerlegen von Menschen sowie „sexuelle Angriffe“ dargestellt werden und trat 2005 in kraft; bereits 2007 wurde es gekippt, dies wurde jedoch 2009 in einer höheren Instanz wieder Rückgängig gemacht; daraufhin rief der damalige Gouverneur des Bundesstaates, Arnold Schwarzenegger den Obersten Gerichtshof an um die Sache endgültig zu klären

Gewalt-Spiele für Minderjährige: US-Gericht kippt Verkaufsverbot - n-tv.de

_____
Ich glaubs zwar nicht, aber eine Vorbildwirkung für Europa wäre nett...


----------



## Anchorage (28. Juni 2011)

ich finde die Amerikaner ja doch so geil  Ich konnte nicht mehr vor Lachen Weiterlesen.


----------



## Green.Tea (28. Juni 2011)

anchorage schrieb:


> ich finde die amerikaner ja doch so geil :d ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen weiterlesen.


 
word !


----------



## Anchorage (28. Juni 2011)

Green.Tea schrieb:


> word !



hm? Ich verstehe nich ganz.


----------



## El Sativa (28. Juni 2011)

ja ja, jetzt können die bälger endlich mal am computer dem großen bruder zeigen wie postal2 gezockt wird und dem papi wird erstmal beigebracht, wie man kostenlos an die videos mit den knutschenden kerlen kommt, ohne das mama was merkt.
die spinnen die amis


----------



## newjohnny (28. Juni 2011)

Ich glaubs nicht.. . Manche Regelungen haben sogar ihren Sinn.


----------



## Baker79 (28. Juni 2011)

Die Begründungen sind ja mal richtig geil. 
Mal schauen, wie lange unsere werten Damen und Herren Politiker noch brauchen, um das zu verstehen.


----------



## Psytis (28. Juni 2011)

Baker79 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie lange unsere werten Damen und Herren Politiker noch brauchen, um das zu verstehen.



Was sollen "unsere" (ich glaube du meinst die deutschen und ihr JuSchG) Politiker daraus lernen?
das ist halt amerika, Blut und Gewalt sind absolut ok, aber zeig da nur mal kurz nen Nippel, dann bist du da der Teufel höchst persönlich.


----------



## Baker79 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bezog das eigentlich mehr auf die Begründungen. Diese Märchen sind ja so auch bei uns Gang und Gebe. Oder wer möchte mir hier einreden wollen, das er als Kleinkind nicht mit Hänsel und Gretel "konfrontiert" wurde und jetzt trotzdem mehr einem geregelten Leben nachgeht, als amoklaufend in der Gegend rumzulaufen.
Mal grob zusammengefasst: wieviele Amokläufe gabs es jetzt schon, die mit dieser Thematik in Verbindung gebracht wurden?
Und seit wieviel Jahren gibts "Shooter"? Um da mal DNF als Beispiel für mich zu nehmen: als das ERSTMALIG angekündigt wurde, wurde ich den gleichen Tag 18. Habe aber davor auch schon Duke Nukem und Duke Nukem 3D gespielt. Ich hab trotzdem meinen Realschulabschluss und eine bestandene Lehre geschafft.


----------



## Psytis (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass bei Hensel und Gretel die "Killerszene" auch so in Szene gesetzt wird wie bei manchen Shootern, kann ich mir schon denken dass da mehrere einen bleibenden Schaden davon hätten.


----------



## Supeq (28. Juni 2011)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass es mehr Mörder gibt, die von Hänsel und Gretel gehört haben als jene die "Killerspiele" zocken 

Vom Prinzip her haben die Amis hier aber komplett Recht, Meinungsfreiheit ist wichtig und sollte nicht durch subjektive Bewertungen eingeschränkt werden. Unseren Politkern ist das leider ziemlich egal...


----------



## H@buster (28. Juni 2011)

Hm, ist an sich gar nicht so verkehrt die Argumentation.

Ich hab auch schon mit 8 oder so Spiele gespielt, die auf 18 gerated waren 
Schäden habe ich dadurch nicht wirklich davongetragen, im Moment studiere ich Physik.

Ich war aber schon immer sehr schreckhaft xD Damals hat mich Tomb Raider noch zu tode erschreckt, vor ein paar Jahren wars BioShock (das habe ich bis heute nicht mehr angerührt).

Selbstkontrolle was Medienkonsum angeht scheint mir eine gute Richtung zu sein, aber ich weiß nicht, ob jeder dazu fähig ist...


----------



## Supeq (28. Juni 2011)

H@buster schrieb:


> Schäden hab ich davon nicht wirklich davongetragen, im Moment studiere ich Physik.



Gute Physiker wiederlegen doch nicht ihre eigenen Hypothesen


----------



## H@buster (28. Juni 2011)

DEN Schaden hatte ich schon immer


----------



## rabe08 (28. Juni 2011)

In den USA steht die Meinungsfreiheit über Allem. Ein erstrebenswerter Zustand, den wir in Deutschland nie erreichen werden. Hier herrscht der Gedanke "Der Staat weiß besser als Du was gut für Dich ist". Es wäre für eine riesige Mehrheit in Deutschland z.B. unerträglich, wenn jeder seine Meinung sagen dürfte. Freiheit ist halt immer die Freiheit des Andersdenkenden.


----------



## PCuner (28. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja mal Geil xDDD


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Juni 2011)

Gute Entscheidung!
Selten das man was positives liest wenn Gericht und Computerspiele im selben Satz vorkommen.


----------



## CyLord (28. Juni 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> In den USA steht die Meinungsfreiheit über Allem. Ein erstrebenswerter Zustand, den wir in Deutschland nie erreichen werden. Hier herrscht der Gedanke "Der Staat weiß besser als Du was gut für Dich ist". Es wäre für eine riesige Mehrheit in Deutschland z.B. unerträglich, wenn jeder seine Meinung sagen dürfte. Freiheit ist halt immer die Freiheit des Andersdenkenden.


 
Dafür gehen dort ganz andere Dinge schief. Dort werden einem Menschen Freiheiten eingeräumt, die ganz schnell zum Nachteil eines anderen werden. Davor hat der Rechtsstaat zu schützen. Ich glaube lange nicht mehr, dass die Vereinigten Staaten einen Rechtsstaat bilden. Man schaue sich bloß die Filme von Michael Moore an. Da steckt schon zumindest ein Fünkchen Wahrheit drinne. Das Märchen Freiheit ist in dem Land schon lange ausgeträumt.


----------



## Adam West (28. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung!
> Selten das man was positives liest wenn Gericht und Computerspiele im selben Satz vorkommen.


 
Vorallem von den Amis 

MfG


----------



## CentaX (28. Juni 2011)

Findet ihr das echt gut? Ich seh ein, dass es ab so 15-16 relativ egal ist, was man spielt .. Aber ist es euch ernsthaft egal, ob Kinder, die grad erst in die Grundschule gekommen sind, brutale Spiele spielen? Ich find das gar nicht lustig, ich hab sowas auch früher gesehen ... Und finds echt nicht richtig. GTA hab ich zum ersten mal mit so 11 Jahren gespielt, nur damals wars noch ein billiges GTA 3 .. wenn man sich Spiele von heute anguckt, sowas wie Prototype oder Manhunt? Solche Spiele gefallen mir nichtmal mehr, weil sie einfach nur durch ihre extreme Brutalität auffallen .. Und wenn daran jetzt schon Kinder beliebigen Alters Gefallen finden können .. Naja, ist halt Amerika


----------



## Ahab (28. Juni 2011)

CentaX schrieb:


> Findet ihr das echt gut? Ich seh ein, dass es ab so 15-16 relativ egal ist, was man spielt .. Aber ist es euch ernsthaft egal, ob Kinder, die grad erst in die Grundschule gekommen sind, brutale Spiele spielen? Ich find das gar nicht lustig, ich hab sowas auch früher gesehen ... Und finds echt nicht richtig. GTA hab ich zum ersten mal mit so 11 Jahren gespielt, nur damals wars noch ein billiges GTA 3 .. wenn man sich Spiele von heute anguckt, sowas wie Prototype oder Manhunt? Solche Spiele gefallen mir nichtmal mehr, weil sie einfach nur durch ihre extreme Brutalität auffallen .. Und wenn daran jetzt schon Kinder beliebigen Alters Gefallen finden können .. Naja, ist halt Amerika



Warum muss der größere Teil der mündigen Bürger sich in der Hinsicht gängeln lassen, nur weil ein kleiner Bodensatz Idioten Kinder Spiele wie Manhunt oder Silent Hill spielen lässt? Klar sind solche Spiele nicht ohne Grund verboten, indiziert oder ab 18. *Sie sind nichts für Kinder! *Es liegt hier an den Eltern, kritisch zu urteilen, ob ein Kind von 8 Jahren in der Lage ist, Spiele wie die genannten seelisch und psychisch zu schultern - das sind sie nämlich nicht. Aber vielen ist das egal, sie kaufen ihren Kindern solche Spiele trotzdem (gut mit Manhunt und Silent Hill übertreibe ich jetzt etwas) und DAS ist das Problem, das auch der Staat erkannt hat. Aber statt es den Eltern beizubiegen, führt man einfach Zensuren und Verbote ein. Warum?

Es ist einfacher. Und billiger...


----------



## Jerlin (28. Juni 2011)

Ich finde trotzdem, dass man sich hier zu lande etwas davon abschauen sollte:

In Bezug auf geschnittene USK 18 Versionen!

Grüße


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juni 2011)

was mich am märchenvergleich stört... klar sind die urst brutal, aber auch nur in "unseren erwachsenen" augen. da wird einem eine geschichte vorgelesen und die bilder muss man sich selber zusammen phantasieren. ein kind hat jedoch in bezug auf gewalt keine konkreten vorstellungen und somit sind seine phantasierten bilder weitaus harmloser als bei einem erwachsenen (oder gar afghanistan kämpfer oder so ^^). aber videospiele/filme zeigen explizit die bilder, jeder empfängt sie gleich und das aufgenommene unterscheidet sich nich mehr wie bei einem reinen märchen. zudem märchen oft in nem hübschen reimschema oder gar gesungen daherkommen, was die auffassung auch nochmals verfälscht. wie oft hab ich bei meiner freundin (so gothik/metal gelumbe  ) schon grausame lieder gehört (für meine ohren ^^), wo es aber an sich um liebe ging. oder andersrum, liebliche melodien mit nem text, wo man nur den kopf schüttelt ^^ das macht meines erachtens schon nen unterschied aus.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Tom und Jerry sind auch brutal. Ebenso der Road Runner und Coyote.
Trotzdem ist das aber was anderes als ein Computer Spiel. Das vermittelt ein gewissen Maß an Realität was Zeichentrick und Märchen nicht machen. Ich verstehe die Amerikaner nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2011)

Mit dieser Begründung vernünftig und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Juni 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Vorallem von den Amis
> 
> MfG


Ist bei uns nicht anders.


----------



## Superwip (28. Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört ein gesundes Maß an medialer Gewalt einfach zur Erziehung dazu; das stumpft bzw. härtet geistig ab, ansonsten werden am Ende Alle vegetarische Hippie Weicheier, die umfallen wenn sie Blut sehen

Ich hab auch schon mit ~10 zum Teil Spiele gespielt (Quake III, CoD z.B.), die in D (lol!) indiziert sind, ich denke, ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es mir nicht geschadet hat; desweiteren bin ich der Meinung, dass man bei der Gesetzgebung nicht immer die größten Weicheier als Maßstab nehmen sollte

Ich bin auch überzeugt davon, dass Spiele wie etwa Call of Duty (vor allem die 2WK Teile) oder GTA durchaus eine gewisse gesellschaftliche Botschaften vermitteln und damit klar unter die Meinungsfreiheit fallen


Aber ich muss mich ja nicht beschweren, mit den Jugendschutzgesetzen in Österreich bin ich im großen und ganzen zufrieden (vor allem, da sie in der Praxis eher "Richtlinien" sind...) auch wenn mir ein komplett Freiwilliges Alterseinstufungssystem lieber wäre, mittlerweile kann es mir persönlich sowieso weitgehend egal sein; das einzige, was mich noch stört ist, dass einige Spiele in ihrer deutschen Version nur zensiert erscheinen, was sich natürlich auch in Österreich bemerkbar macht; aber dieses Problem muss ich nicht im eigenen Land suchen (streng genommen ist das aber auch weniger die Schuld der Politik und mehr die Schuld der Publisher)


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juni 2011)

also ich fänd ne gewaltfreie, von weicheiern besiedelte welt sicherlich besser, wie die jetzige, die nur von pöbelden proleten bewohnt wird ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das finden soll.. meine Meinung:
Mit 6 Jahren darf man folgende Spiele kaufen: Ab 0, Ab 6, Ab 12
Mit 12: Ab 0, Ab 6, Ab 12, Ab 16
Mit 15 dann alle.
(Orientiert am USK System)
Fänd' ich schon ziemlich heftig, wenn ich mit 14 einfach so in den Laden gehen könnte und mir Dead Space 2 oder F3AR holen könnte. Meine Eltern kaufen mir die Spiele aber.


----------



## Hugo78 (28. Juni 2011)

Weiß garnicht was es da zu meckern gibt.

Die Richter haben nur ein Zensurgesetzt gekippt.
In Fragen von "Moral und Anstand", ist freiwillige, aber für den Verkauf bindende Selbstkontrolle der bessere weg.
Denn letztlich sollten die Eltern entscheiden, wie reif ihr Kind für welche Inhalte ist.


----------



## Julianus2008 (28. Juni 2011)

Am besten finde ich immer noch den Verweis auf die Gebrüder Grimm....!Kinder! backen Hexen^^


----------



## El Sativa (29. Juni 2011)

naja, ich hab mal meine nichte(sie war zu der zeit grade 10jahre alt) gta4 zocken lassen. sie wollte mal mit dem auto rumfahren. ich hab ihr nur gesagt, das sie vorsichtig sein solle. fazit war, das ich noch niieeee ein so langweiliges gta gesehen habe. sie hat an jeder roten ampel gehalten, hat die fußgänger brav über die strasse gelassen etc. gta war noch nie so gewaltfrei. ich hab ihr ja auch gesagt, das sie mal jemanden umfahren solle; das wollte sie aber nicht......halt gut erzogen.

eigentlich sollte ich mich schämen, aber da ich meine nichte ja gut kenne, konnte ich mir ausmalen, das sowas passiert.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (29. Juni 2011)

Man kann sich auch anders abhärten z.b freiwillige Schlägereien machen. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir eine Welt voller Weicheier lieber als eine völlige verstumpfte von Proleten mit weichen Eiern bewohnte. Man stumpft zwar gewissermaßen bei solchen Spielen ab aber viele Kinder und Jugendliche stumpfen dabei richtig ab und können Situationen nicht mehr einschätzen. Es ist eigentlich meistens nur eine Abstumpfung der Sinne. Sie werden fast gefühlslos und haben trotzdem Angst vor einem toten Vogel.. Superwip meinet man könne sich dadurch abhärten. Man härtet sich dadurch nicht richtig ab. Abhärten tut man sich mit Kickboxen, Eisbaden und Schlägereien. Wenn du dich richtig abhärten willst schlachte doch das Schwein selber wenn du Appetit auf Schweinehack hast. Wenn du das ohne mit der Wimper zuzucken hinkriegst bist du abgehärtet genug. Du könntest ja zur Abhärtung auch regenwürmer essen oder dich von Skorpionen stechen lassen. danach bist du schön abgehärtet mehr als von lächerlichen Pc spielen. es ist ja nicht so ,dass ich nicht auch Spiele ab 18 spiele aber ehrlich gesagt härtet mich das nicht unbedingt sonderlich ab. Jeder weiß das das nicht real ist warum sollte mich das also abhärten. Virtuell Zuschauen ist eine Sache lebendig dabei sein und mitmachen die andere. Ich halte nichts davon wenn man das in Deutschland einführt entweder die Eltern erlauben den Kindern die Spiele was nicht allzu viele machen oder sie kriegen sie durch ihr erwachsenes Auftreten an der Kasse. Meine Eltern erlauben mir zum Beispiel alle Spiele ab 18 aber ich kenne viele die diese Spiele ohne das wissen ihrer Eltern spielen. Das würde auch sonst so sein auch wenn sie psychisch noch nicht reif genug sind.

In Deutschland ist die Situation auch eine andere. Durch den Holocaust ist das Thema Abstumpfung historisch leider vorbelastet. In Amerika würde das wahrscheinlich auch so sein wenn ihnen die europäischen Länder wegen dem Völkermord an den Indianerstämmen auf die Finger geklopft hätten. Da dies aber nicht so ist, ist die Meinung zur Abstumpfung in Deutschland etwas abwehrender. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust auf so ein gesetz wo jeder Spiele ab 18 spielen darf.


----------

